# Diablo III - Deutsch



## Nelia (12. Juli 2008)

Um diese stumpfsinnige Prüfung der USK oder wie die jetzt heißen zu umgehen und jetzt schon auf die deutsche Seite zu gelangen gibt es einen Trick. Benutzt einfach den koreanischen Link. Der Browser muss natürlich auf DE eingestellt sein ^^.

http://kr.blizzard.com/diablo3/


----------



## DontTouch (12. Juli 2008)

hmm cool, thx 4 info *merk*


----------



## Gen91 (12. Juli 2008)

lol thx für den Link, 
da sieht man mal wieder, dass die sogenannten Prüfer null Ahnung von solchen Sachen haben


----------



## Panzer01 (12. Juli 2008)

Super danke für den Tip wie kommt man auf so Trick zufällig oder gezielt gefunden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fight82 (12. Juli 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm

wenn man da in Cains Tagebuch liest. 

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass auf der Seite 8, auf zwei noch nicht bekannte neune Charakterklassen hingewiesen wird ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://kr.blizzard.com/diablo3/world/lore/journal.xml


----------



## Gulwar (12. Juli 2008)

fight82 schrieb:


> hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> wenn man da in Cains Tagebuch liest.
> 
> ...



Eher nicht, da dieser teil der Auzeichnungen sich auf Diablo 1 bezieht. Da gabs weniger und etwas andere Klassen


----------



## fight82 (12. Juli 2008)

ja schon aber ich meine wegen der konzeptzeichnungen   

die sind im kompletten jurnal ja nur aus D3


----------



## Qwalle (12. Juli 2008)

sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (12. Juli 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> lol thx für den Link,
> da sieht man mal wieder, dass die sogenannten Prüfer null Ahnung von solchen Sachen haben


die hamahnung aber sie können nichts dagegen tun wenn es eine koreanische url ist


----------



## Gulwar (12. Juli 2008)

fight82 schrieb:


> ja schon aber ich meine wegen der konzeptzeichnungen
> 
> die sind im kompletten jurnal ja nur aus D3



Sieht für mich eher aus, wie Konzeptzeichung von einem NPC. Aber genaueres werden wir so schnell net erfahren ^^


----------



## Nelia (12. Juli 2008)

Ist nicht wirklich ein koreanischer Link sondern eine Sub Domain von blizzard.com allerdings mit der richtigen Startseite x).


----------

